# Alleviating the thoughts



## Jazzey (Aug 10, 2009)

In the last little while, I've been trying different things to run away from my thoughts.  I thought that I'd share a few techniques that seem to at least provide me with a bit of a break.

I've been swimming every day.  For whatever reason, the feel of the water calms me down.  I swim lapses in the pool and just focus on what I'm feeling then.  

It seems that moving - exercise of any kind - is helping me release some of the stress that comes with the thoughts.  The panicky feelings etc.

Does anyone else have any strategies that work for them?


----------



## ladylore (Aug 10, 2009)

I wheel/run every day.

I also started to do alot of my laundry by hand. This relaxes me the most, strange as it may seem.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 10, 2009)

For better or worse, when I have suicidal thoughts, I like to read books on the psychology of suicide as a way to pass the time.

But for depression in general, exercise is my favorite, and I don't have anything better than that.  The only thing that ties with it is work-like or chore-like activities and getting out of the house.


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been reading everything I can about suicidal thoughts and PTSD on the internet.   Sometimes I find it does help to understand the reason for it.


----------



## ladylore (Aug 10, 2009)

I also keep a number of mystery books around the house. I find reading anything psychology based or subjects like suicide.... can backfire and make the thoughts worse.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 10, 2009)

I baught Get Fuzzy, Groovitude and it worked to make me laugh so hard.  My goodness it was so funny.

But I am now finished that   So I will buy the other editions of it.

I also find playing online games helps to focus on something else.   A bath while reading a magazine or a catalogue like Sears or Ikea I find soothing for some reason.  

When I feel really blah, it takes all I have to move, especially in the heat of summer.  I sometimes also sit on the balcony and feed and watch the birds.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 10, 2009)

> A bath while reading a magazine or a catalogue like Sears...


They had a good sale on jeans recently 

Seriously, retail therapy is another thing that gets me out of the house, even looking for office supplies or hardware like weatherstripping to keep the bugs out....ewwww


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 10, 2009)

office supplies and stationary stores get me into trouble.   That and book stores - I could be there for hours...not good.


----------



## NicNak (Aug 10, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Seriously, retail therapy is another thing that gets me out of the house, even looking for office supplies or hardware like weatherstripping to keep the bugs out....ewwww





Jazzey said:


> office supplies and stationary stores get me into trouble.  That and book stores - I could be there for hours...not good.



I enjoy the office supplie and stationary stores too much too Jazzey.  I have a weird thing for pens, markers and pencil crayons.   I have them in every colour imaginable and hardly ever use them. :blush:  

And they also have way too much things for organizing....so I feel the urge to buy things to hold my pens, markers and pencil crayons that I never use. 

Bookstores I do not find so bad, although I do lose track of time there.  

I agree though Daniel.  Window shopping etc I find helpful too.  That way I am outside my home too.  I like the grocery store for that


----------



## SoSo (Aug 10, 2009)

i go to my youtube site, play the twist with the 'fat boys and chubby checker' and try to get jiggy to the music, which in itself is hilarious because before the song is through i am wondering where the heck i left my cane and then, sit down.  if the thoughts come back, which they seem to more often lately, i put on some old rock n' roll, get up and get jiggy again.  oh so happy no one can see, they should put it on the comedy hour:rofl:  if you read the headline 'granny has coronary getting jiggy to the fat boys and the twist, just memg:
soso


----------



## Jazzey (Aug 10, 2009)

:lol: I love that Soso - I get jiggy to my 80s tunes. And trust me, with or without a cane, it's still not pretty!!  :hug::hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 11, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> I've been swimming every day.  For whatever reason, the feel of the water calms me down.  I swim lapses in the pool and just focus on what I'm feeling then.
> 
> It seems that moving - exercise of any kind - is helping me release some of the stress that comes with the thoughts.  The panicky feelings etc.



It may be that swimming is especially good in this regard... the symbolic "cleansing" effect on top of the aerobic exercise... almost like a baptism, a new beginning.


----------



## Lostmarbles (Aug 11, 2009)

mine is delving into the details of miniatures. I take solace as well as focusing deeply on what comforts me. I look at a fin3e meal...I recreate it i a 1" scale, that has to possess the most intricate details..they all have to be perfect,,that is calming and enriching without being suffocating

---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

me to! he he heeeeeeee


----------



## Daniel (Aug 11, 2009)

> the symbolic "cleansing" effect on top of the aerobic exercise... almost like a baptism, a new beginning.



Don't forget the oceanic feeling


----------

